# Sunday Horse Day! *Warning Contents Include 13 Day Old Foal*



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm thinking they will put as born jan 2013 instead. this way she will still be bigger than most foals born at that time. Don't really know just a guess


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Didn't think I was done did ya? 
After I visited the track I went and saw Athena! 
I should be bringing her to Florida here soon, she's gonna be used as a program horse at work and I'm hoping everything works out for the best cause I miss having her right in my back yard!




































Well I hoped y'all enjoyed those pic as much as I enjoyed Sunday!

I've been thinking about trying to sell some of those foal pictures, with permission, what do y'all think and how could I go about doing it? 
*​


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Spotted said:


> I'm thinking they will put as born jan 2013 instead. this way she will still be bigger than most foals born at that time. Don't really know just a guess


Maybe, I'm going to do some research into it cause I've never actually taught about a situation like this. 
But hopefully you're right!​


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oh my goodness I want the baby!LoL!!! TOOOOO much cuteness there!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> Oh my goodness I want the baby!LoL!!! TOOOOO much cuteness there!


Thank you! When I pulled up and saw the little guy I felt like a little kid in a candy store :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, pretty horses!! Love Athena especially.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! I love my mare <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice pictures


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

loveduffy said:


> very nice pictures


Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Looked up the Thoroughbred birthday rule and any horse born before Jan. 1 will turn a year on that day, even if it was born on Dec 31 *shake my head*


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

That baby will make a stunning grey 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

MangoRoX87 said:


> That baby will make a stunning grey
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure will! Can't wait to watch him grow up


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos as always! Baby is adorable, and momma is stunning!! Great pics!! I just love seeing pics of all the racers!! Athena looks great!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

So cute!! Youve worked with a gorgeous bunch of horses


----------



## beccalovesherhorse (Oct 16, 2012)

What a beautiful broodmare and a beautiful baby! He or she is adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> Great photos as always! Baby is adorable, and momma is stunning!! Great pics!! I just love seeing pics of all the racers!! Athena looks great!


Thank you so much  




RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> So cute!! Youve worked with a gorgeous bunch of horses


Thank you, I truly am lucky  




beccalovesherhorse said:


> What a beautiful broodmare and a beautiful baby! He or she is adorable!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I'm quite sure that the foal is a filly, in one of the pics, I saw part of its *cough*  genitals, which looked lke a filly's. Just my opinion. I think it's a girl :wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

See? The genitals look like a filly to me...if it was a colt, it would have a very very small...ahem...thingy. ops. Sorry  just not very comfortable about discussing about a horse's privates...most of the time. :lol: but here: can u see it? Looks like a filly. 











If its not a filly, it's a colt with tiny TINY genitals...


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Ahh but then again, it's only 13 days old. :facepalm: still....hmm...not sure...But I'm sure that very horse experienced people will know the baby's gender. 
It's a real sweetieeee


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I still think its a filly though :lol:


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

I just died. Those baby pictures are absolutely fricken adorable, ohlord. <3


----------

